# Winterizing



## donnary (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm going to use compressed air to winterize and this will be the first time. How do I know when all the lines are good and dry. Thanx


----------



## Tapex (Oct 2, 2019)

When each individual faucet/spigot does not spray any water type mist out. Be sure you, check both sides cold first then hot on those faucets, before moving to the next spigot.


----------



## henryck (Nov 15, 2019)

What he said. I use compressed air also, but for the toilet I use anti-freeze.


----------

